

5 steps to a better windows command line - justinblat
http://jbeckwith.com/2012/11/28/5-steps-to-a-better-windows-command-line/

======
ralmeida
I can vouch for Console2, it really contributes to improve the 'terminal
experience' in Windows. I also use cygwin as my shell and apt-cyg as my
'package manager', they make me feel almost on a Unix when I need to code or
do some other task better served by terminal utils.

~~~
RobinBlk7
Give a try to ConEmu? It is powerful, fast and flexible. And latest alpha can
set up itself as _default_ windows terminal ;)
<http://code.google.com/p/conemu-maximus5/>

